# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Is it safe to shop online?

## RAHEN

What do u say...is it safe to shop online...if yes...wat precausion should be taken...and if possible give reason for ur answers

----------


## manni9

well main ebay per akser shopping kerta hoon bus ekk dafa 30 ka dhoka ho gaya tha werna Allah ka shuker hea sub theek gaya,so it's not safe,lekin bauth mushkil hoota hea avoid kerna yahan per cauz priez main kaafi farkh hoota hea.

----------


## coolshoaib

i think it's never safe to shop online bcoz u never know who might stole ur credit card information there r many tricks by which people can steel ur money from credit card.
u should only shop online from trusted websites.

----------


## Muzna

i havent done online shopping...so unable to say something  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

hmmm sumtimes it's not gud to shop online
but jo transactional websites professional n popular hain n unki guarantee hoti hai to woh suitable hain shopping k liye but another websites dat u r not sure to shop on & if its not professional n popular so do not take risk !
n yea maine shop ki hai onl9

----------


## AaDi

well i design websites .. so basically i know what tells if its a fake or not .. and yes .. there is an issue which makes ppl think twice .. but its fading .. thanks to ebay .. i always check their SSL certificate .. that does give a lot of information .. second thing is the age of the website .. etc .. i can write a whole article on that  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

manni bhai-kia woh dhoka ebay par hoa tha ya kisi aur site par...and "priez" ka kia matlab hai...i didnot get that

shoaib-any examples of trusted websites

muzna- same here muzna..i hvenot done too..

khawab- good advice

aadi-hmm..if u can ...then plz write some good tips that show the signs that its not fake. 

Thanks everyone for ur response

----------


## khawab

u're welcum aapi  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

> manni bhai-kia woh dhoka ebay par hoa tha ya kisi aur site par...and "priez" ka kia matlab hai...i didnot get that
> 
> shoaib-any examples of trusted websites
> 
> muzna- same here muzna..i hvenot done too..
> 
> khawab- good advice
> 
> aadi-hmm..if u can ...then plz write some good tips that show the signs that its not fake. 
> ...


what manni means is .. price .. the thing is ebay pe .. you can get stuff really cheap .. but the problem is .. jab samaan sasta ho .. toh it means two things .. either saman kharab hai (faulty .. damaged) ya phir hai he nahi  :Big Grin:  matlab ke fake listing .. esi liye main sab ko advice karta hon .. agar 100 ki cheez 20 main mil rahi hai .. its a fake .. haan 40-50 if used or 60-80 if new .. phir socha ja sakta hai .. per tab bhi .. seller ki rating deekhi jati hai .. os ne kitne items beeche hain .. woh items kya hain .. kai bar ebay sellers 0.50 pound ki 200 cheezein bechte hain .. rating achi ho jati hai .. os ke baad say woh aik computer laga dete hain 1200 ka .. abh jis bechre ko nahi pata ho ga ke woh 200 logon ki rating kisi aur product pe thi woh bid laga ke paise de dete hain .. aur seller os ke baad ghaib .. 

but es ka matlab yeh nahi genuine cheezein nahi hoti .. u need to be careful .. its like web trojans .. we careful .. jab aap dukan bhi ja ke cheez ki das bar parak kar sakte ho toh net pe laite waqt kyun nahi .. 

and i'll try to write some article .. will let u know ..

----------


## manni9

ji dhoka bhi ebay per huwa tha n Aadi bro nay bilkul theek samjha main nay price hi likha tha.
Well essa kum az kum Germany main nahi hoota ke dhoka hoo,1 aad dafa tou chalta hea wese bhi kon say ittne ziyada pese thee.

----------


## friendlygal786

Yea I agree...I hardly shop online if ever. I had once shopped and had a terrible experience from which I learned never to giv my info out and to always check the websites privacy policies

----------


## RAHEN

Aadi...nice info..abt the rating one.sure i will be waiting.
manni bhai...now i understood
yassi-ur posts suggests again..that precautions are must..

----------


## mytonse

There are always a group of people who work hard on getting around the law and thus gain benefit or destroy hosts.

Fraud online is on the rise.As Useless says a whole article can be written.I shall compile on eshortly.

Precautions necessary,

Keep a good anti-phising guard like Spyware doctor always.

Keep updating your info. on latest threats.

Anything suspicious ,stand back and wait .Confirm before proceeding to make a buy.

Helpdesk Personnels at Dt can be big help so can the members ,when it comes to cross checking.

----------


## RAHEN

yeah another point antispyware can also be used... :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Antispyware Software RAHEN.

The Anti makes a huge difference.HEHE.

Please del all the mails that arrive in your bulk except  if its from a known source,you personally know.

The most important ,

Never download attachments from any unknown source.

----------


## joquim

*If we are buying things online there are chances that they might misuse the information of the credit card and use it to buy things ..so best is... use our common sense, know the reputation of the company we are dealing with,do a little research  and Check the credit card statements every month to make sure that there are no unauthorised charges.

joquim,
*

----------


## RAHEN

checking ones credit card every month is also a kind of precaution...thanks 4 addition...

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

it's safe to shop online u've just gotta be sure the site that ur shoppin on is reliable... read their policy, don't shop on some random site tht no1's eva heard of, make sure they can easily be contacted incase of any problems etc.. ppl do it all the time so i dont think its unsafe as long as u take safety precautions...

----------


## RAHEN

one more tip...easily be contacted in case of any problem...hve u ever shopped online.

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

no i've never shopped online buh i knw of friends and family who have and they havent had ne probs with it...

----------

